# "Biden: I won't be taken alive."



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, that's what the link on MSN read, but when you clicked on it, it wasn't a quote from Joe Biden, but rather that Bin Laden guy. And here I thought the D*s were ready to get tough with the Bushies!! :lol: 

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Clue us in, John...you posted this in "Laughter" because...?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Biden actually did say it, but he was plagiarizing Bin Laden.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK.

BLAM! BLAM!

Just kidding....... It's a LAUGHTER page folks, so I went for the Lonney Tunes moment....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> OK.
> 
> BLAM! BLAM!
> 
> Just kidding....... It's a LAUGHTER page folks, so I went for the Lonney Tunes moment....


How did the vice president get in here?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Clue us in, John...you posted this in "Laughter" because...?


I'll assume this question was triggered by a higher than usual medicated state.

John


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Bogy said:


> How did the vice president get in here?


Dickie in Elmer Fudd outfit.....

"Be Vewwwy Kwiet.... We are hunting Democwats........"


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Dickie in Elmer Fudd outfit.....
> 
> "Be Vewwwy Kwiet.... We are hunting Democwats........"


What, the Republican was just target practice? :lol::sure:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Bogy said:


> What, the Republican was just target practice? :lol::sure:


It is the latest strategy for reducing Social Security payments. But it failed to bring about the desired result.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RichW said:


> It is the latest strategy for reducing Social Security payments. But it failed to bring about the desired result.


ssi payments i do not have to show you ssi payments quoted ben landen or is it sir joseph ben landen??


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

RichW said:


> It is the latest strategy for reducing Social Security payments. But it failed to bring about the desired result.


Republicans were never known to exhibit fast learning behavior. Exhibit #1 would be the Bushies latest brace of backfires. Of course, neither do the Democrats!!! :lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

"The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation." Henry David Thoreau Walden 

He must have had one of the first Dish 921s!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And I DID thanks to Richard King. Sometimes we early adopters almost embrace the horror and share the headaches with out fellow Band of Brothers who suffer along with us as a shared burden sometimes seems less heavy. 

Maybe we need pencil protectors with small ribbons like the Military gets.... We could have long downloading symbols for Dishplayer owners, broken silver coin logos for 921 owners, pictures of the required $99 add on card for 6000 owners, etc.....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yea, pass the blame on to me. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, I'm still grateful. 

The problems that hit me were only a pain the 1% of the time that they happened (ZSRs, flaky downloads, failed timers, etc.). The rest of the time I was psyched that I finally had HD content AND could record it for later viewing.

I wish they would have found a way to make it more stable and give us the promised firewire and internet support which wound up getting dropped from the feature list, but oh well. The 622 IS more polished looks wise, but the audio dropouts are much more severe than the 921s since they make a recording unwatchable. I've given up watching FOX HD from NYC, ABC has less severe problem but it still hits at annoying times, while NBC and CBS don't seem to have the same problem (I don't think I've heard a dropout on Deal or No Deal at ALL) .


----------

